# "Winter" glove recommendations, please.



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

I need some new winter gloves. I tend to not ride too much when it gets down below freezing, and when I do, I have a layering system that works well enough. What I'm looking for is a glove that will work in most of the temperatures in between - maybe from the low 50's down into the 30's. 

The PI Cyclone's are attractive - does any one here use them? Any other gloves to look at?


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Swix nordic ski gloves are nice. I used a model called the Membrane but only when the temps get into the 20's and below. I run warm however and rarely have cold hands.

http://www.akers-ski.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=66H235&Category_Code=gloves

NRS, a paddling company, makes some nice gloves that I use when its cool and/or wet 30' and 40's . Hydroskin gloves are new style neoprene much nicer and thinner than the old style neoprene but just as warm. Thin, grippy and warm even if they get wet. The only thing with these is they don't breathe well and can get wet from perspiration on the inside, but still stay warm.

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=2406&deptid=944

If the temps are in the 50's, I don't wear gloves just to give you as sense of my temperature ratings...

singlecross


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Brick Tamland said:


> I need some new winter gloves. I tend to not ride too much when it gets down below freezing, and when I do, I have a layering system that works well enough. What I'm looking for is a glove that will work in most of the temperatures in between - maybe from the low 50's down into the 30's.
> 
> The PI Cyclone's are attractive - does any one here use them? Any other gloves to look at?



For the range you are talking about - the Cyclones will work fine.

I am still using them even though we now have snow.

One of these days when it gets cold, I'll break ou the Lobster Claws. Until then, the Cyclones are fine.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Rei?*

I went into REI and asked for the warmest gloves they have. Got some that are good down into the 20's. Much better than any cycling specific gloves I've tried.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I tried some PI Cyclones and returned them after using once. They were not any warmer than the PI Pittards I had been using (w/liners). The Cyclones just don't have any insulation, and they are not roomy enough to use w/ liners. They would be fine for temps in the 40s and higher, but not warm enough for the 30s in my book. However, I am curious to try the PI Gavia gloves because I have a Gavia jacket that is very warm, but PI rates the Cyclones as being warmer -- which doesn't seem possible because they are thinner than the Gavias.

I ended up buying some Trek gloves that are plenty warm down to the upper 20s. I've also got some PI AmFib gloves that I wear with temps are lower than upper 20s. They are very warm -- in fact, they are too warm for temperatures above freezing.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm happy enough with Cannondale's Windfront gloves that I own three pair. 

By themselves I find them good to around freezing. I own two pair in a size too large and I wear them over a pair of summer-weight, long-fingered Specialized gloves. I'm good to around 10°F with that combo. Even double-gloved like that, I have no problems with dexterity. I'm able to work the STI shifters, U-lock and keys just fine.

Under 10°F, I have a pair of Louis Garneau Magma lobster-gloves. They're much too warm for anything above 15°F


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Liners*

My current winter gloves are a pair of PI windproof fleece. They are a few seasons old and I think they may have changed model names a few times. 



Brick Tamland said:


> ...work in most of the temperatures in between - maybe from the low 50's down into the 30's....


Kind of a wide range. In the winter I always carry a pair of thin, silk liner gloves. I can slip these on under my winter gloves to add a few degrees of warmth. 

For any ride below forty I always have an extra wool hat and the liner gloves stuffed in a pocket. These allow me to adjust my body temp if conditions change and are good to have if you end up with an extended stop for a mechanical. Stick on glove inside the other that way the pair is always together and fold the gloves inside the hat so you do not accidentally pull them out of your pocket when digging for food or other stuff.


----------



## oops (Nov 6, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> I tried some PI Cyclones and returned them after using once. They were not any warmer than the PI Pittards I had been using (w/liners). The Cyclones just don't have any insulation, and they are not roomy enough to use w/ liners. They would be fine for temps in the 40s and higher, but not warm enough for the 30s in my book. However, I am curious to try the PI Gavia gloves because I have a Gavia jacket that is very warm, but PI rates the Cyclones as being warmer -- which doesn't seem possible because they are thinner than the Gavias.
> 
> I ended up buying some Trek gloves that are plenty warm down to the upper 20s. I've also got some PI AmFib gloves that I wear with temps are lower than upper 20s. They are very warm -- in fact, they are too warm for temperatures above freezing.


I don't necessarily agree that the Pittards are the same as the Cyclones. I am a big fan of the Cyclones in the starting around the high 30's. The Gavias are very nice but still kinda slim fitted, not a lot of room for a liner either and they have a zipper. Which could be both good and bad. For cold weather the Amfib Lobsters are very nice and still allow some dexterity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

tarwheel2 said:


> I tried some PI Cyclones and returned them after using once. They were not any warmer than the PI Pittards I had been using (w/liners). The Cyclones just don't have any insulation, and they are not roomy enough to use w/ liners. They would be fine for temps in the 40s and higher, but not warm enough for the 30s in my book.........


Well..........


I rode today at temps about 34*F.

The Cuclones were fine in that temperature.

As I said above, when it gets cold, I'll wear heavier gloves.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Layers. 

One of the rando guys here was raving about layers for hands the other day. 

Cycling gloves, fleece or wool long gloves, shell over top. 

Probably more appropriate for really long rides, but I am going to go to REI and add a shell mitten to the mix. 

I have had good luck with the PI lobster gloves, but they are a PITA to pull off and on when wet, so it was a pain to eat.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Specialized Deflect (windproof, water resistant) gloves work for me. Plenty flexible enough to shift gears etc. and if it's really cold I just wear silk or fine merino wool liners under.

I also have the Specialized Radiants (wind and water proof)... they're basically a Ski-glove with bike specific grip. STI shifters are a little more difficult since they're so chunky. I use them as a day-to-day glove when there's snow/rain, on my SS and Amsterdam bike with a Torpedo 3-speed shifter (not hard to use!).


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Fixed said:


> I went into REI and asked for the warmest gloves they have. Got some that are good down into the 20's. Much better than any cycling specific gloves I've tried.


And what glove is that? A search of the REI website brings up over 200 gloves...


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

Try some Smart Wool liner gloves with a light weight wind proof glove.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

Another vote for lobster gloves. 

I wear full finger gloves, even in the middle of summer, so I tend to use the lobsters at anything below freezing...


----------



## lgh (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't want to hijack this thread but my question is winter glove related. I have some great, gauntlet Patagonia shells that are just too slippery on the bars. Has anyone used an adhesive or other coating to get some grip on their gloves? I tried a slicone adhesive but it just pealed off after drying.

Larry


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

I commute in Bellwether Climate Control Fleece gloves. They keep my hands warm even when wet, and the palm side is a non-slip rubber which is still grippy even when wet. Most of the winter commuting here in the Seattle area is in temps between 35-45 degrees and frequent moisture. These gloves seems to be working well in these conditions.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

These are really nice - very warm - good down to 20 F.
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...es-Waterproof-Gore-Tex-For-Men-and-Women.html

So are these, but not quite as warm as the Expeditions
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/0,57633_Grandoe-Anaconda-Gloves-Waterproof-For-Men-and-Women.html


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a pair of Descente Shelter gloves that I have been using for two winters. They have been warm down to 25 degrees and hold up to wet weather without losing warmth. They aren't really tight so I could wear some liners if I wanted to used them for skiing this year.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I've tried a bunch of gloves and my hands still get cold. Partly I just deal with it, but sometimes I use chemical hand warmers.

Recently, I bought these: http://www.rei.com/product/770083

They're good down to about 45 or 40, maybe 35 (like I said, my hands get cold easy). Any comparable XC ski glove will do. Colder than 40 and I usually reach for my heavy duty Manzella ski gloves. And my hands still get cold.


----------



## Mitchxout (Nov 9, 2008)

There's a huge variety of styles, materials, and colors for motorcycle gloves. I wear FirstGear winter gloves when below freezing.


----------



## knobbietyre (Aug 3, 2006)

*Personal Choices*

I had been using a pair of Sugoi gloves on severely cold days, recently purchased these Assos gloves and they have been great. http://www.assos.com/#/collections/assos-series/accessories/gloves-winter/earlywinter/
It was minus 6 celsius here in Ontario last weekend and they worked well. I have a pair of liners for them, but haven't needed them yet.
What works for one individual may not work for another, I would therefore suggest a layering system. Just make sure to have as good a fit as possible and invest the most in the layer you will wear most often.

Keep the rubber side down.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I've been looking for some gloves too. I have some Louis Garneau winter gloves but they leak wind like crazy and I end up with frozen fingers. The other day I had a bright idea to wear some latex gloves as liners underneath and they worked perfectly except my hands where soaked when I pulled them off, the gloves were totally dry which kept them warm. My only real issue with this setup is that you can't reuse the liners (and your hands end up smelly and slimmy). My plan was to look for a pair of wool gloves with some kind of liner similar to what the Rando guys suggested.


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

woodway said:


> I commute in Bellwether Climate Control Fleece gloves. They keep my hands warm even when wet, and the palm side is a non-slip rubber which is still grippy even when wet. Most of the winter commuting here in the Seattle area is in temps between 35-45 degrees and frequent moisture. These gloves seems to be working well in these conditions.


I had a 15 degree commute the other day (maybe not cold for some of you, but cold for Seattle!), and I slipped a pair of Dakine Snoboard Mittens (really shells with a small bit of padding) over the top of my Bellweather gloves. My hands were toasty for the entire 18.5 mile commute. Shifting was no problem once I got a feel for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

For a great deal on inexpensive cycling gloves, Home Depot has some agile work gloves insulated with 40 grams of Thinsulate for $12.99 in the glove section. I've used them mountain biking and they work great... snug fit, multiple sizes, velcro closure, leather palms and palm padding. You can't miss them if you get to the glove section. If anyone else tries these I'd be interested in hearing what you think....


----------



## pyrtwist (Feb 5, 2008)

I found a pair of Thinsulate gloves with velcro straps at wal Mart for 5 bucks USD. I use these when my Bellweather or Pearl Izumis don't cut it, usually temps below 24F. If you are out in extreme weather being a fashionista takes second seat to survival.


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been wearing REI Novara Cold Front gloves which have worked great for me. A little baggy but they keep me dry and warm.

On another forum, someone suggested an interesting alternative...ice climbing gloves. Maybe a good option...I don't know.


----------

